# What Can I Do To Improve My Rating?



## Karen Stein

I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:

4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.

Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.

My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.

Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?

BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


----------



## wk1102

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Don't do anything, just drive and be personable. You will make mistakes, especially at first. Your ratings will come up. They will bounce all over until you get a few hundred rated trips. I got a 1 my first night.


----------



## Trebor

Not everyone is going to rate you. I do not have even 2,000 ratings, and I have well over 3,000 rides (uber e-mailed me a while ago saying I hit that 3,000 ride mark.) 

My point being, do you rate every business you come across? No, you are likely to review them once something bad happens, like a wrong turn, or "you took too long". These are the ones who brought your rating down. 

Also, it depends on what kind of car you drive. The smaller/older the car looks is what will have riders rate you low.

If you have driven surge events, the riders will rate you low because of the high price. (its not really your fault).

Don't worry about your 4.62. The cut off is supposed to be 4.6 but I do not think Uber actually cuts anybody off purely because of a low rating. If they do, you can always plead to the office to reinstate you and they likely will since they are always in desperate need of drivers (so they make it seem). 

You should keep an eye on your rating, but do not take it personal. People will ding you because of your perfume. As wk1102 stated, it takes a while for the numbers to settle down. For instance, mine may go up or down .1 over the course of a month or so.


----------



## Shangsta

Your rating will fluctuate but it really comes down to how likeable you are. Do you give a genuine smile and make eye contact when pax get in? Do you engage in conversation when they are talkative? Do you talk too much when they dont want to?

One thing you should do is request a ride from a higher rated driver and compare their service to yours.

Let me make clear you DO NOT need to buy snacks, water, mints or give pax your aux cord to get good ratings. Just be friendy and personable.


----------



## wk1102

Trebor said:


> Also, it depends on what kind of car you drive. The smaller/older the car looks is what will have riders rate you low.


I drive an 08 Rouge, sun damagedamage paint on the hood, roof, and back hatch. My ratings are fine. For the most part any poor rating I received, I earned. At least in the lady 500 that count. I'm at 2500+ rated so...

When I first started driving I was nervous, anxious and a little overwhelmed. People can see this and that affects ratings. 
Also I tried too hard, preferred radio station? Too. Hot? Too cold? Preferred route? Blah blah... that shit gets irritating. Now I just start the trip, confirm destination and go. I like to have conversations with them but not all riders want to talk. You can't push it.

Also, and this took me a while to realize, you have to drive smoothly especially if your riders are in the back. They don't want to bounce all over. Don't be granny but remember they are back there.


----------



## freddieman

i can think of one service that can turbo boost your ratings


----------



## agtg

Couple of tips that have helped me in that department:

- I stopped accepting riders who are rated below 4.7. These pax like to play the star wars, which is part of why their own rating is so dinged. Just from doing this alone I saw my rating rise immediately. 

- If you have a pax you are almost certain isn't going to tip, tell them at the end of the ride, "I'm giving you 5 stars for being awesome passengers." 

This helps, but it can have the effect of making people feel like the stars are equivalent to a tip, which they aren't. But if you can sense they aren't the tipping type does it matter?


----------



## unPat

Treat passengers like shit . Drive like you know what you are doing and always be the boss. Perfect turn by turn GPS. That's all you can do . Drive smooth. Don't think about 4.6 . Ratings will come up on its own. there will be 1 or 2 passengers once a day who will ruin your day . Give them 1 star and move on .


----------



## Trebor

unPat said:


> Treat passengers like shit . Drive like you know what you are doing and always be the boss. Perfect turn by turn GPS. That's all you can do . Drive smooth. Don't think about 4.6 . Ratings will come up on its own. there will be 1 or 2 passengers once a day who will ruin your day . Give them 1 star and move on .


Driving smooth is key. Don't accelerate on turns, brake well before you have to. Sometimes that guy in front is an idiot, you can't help but to slam on your brakes, but this applies to stop signs, and red lights, you can see them changing from a mile away. How? Look at the pedestrian light. If you see it counting down, you know how much time you have before it turns yellow. If it turns yellow, don't slam on your brakes, go through it. Don't speed up either.

Driving smooth also does wonders on your car. I usually double the life of my brakes. Accelerating on turning will mess up your tie rods/cv joints faster. (maybe not those parts, but you do put stress on the things that turn your car when you accelerate at the same time). Could be a urban myth, but why even take the chance.

Do not be the first car to get up to 35 mph from a red light. You will notice your gas mileage will magically appear to go up.

You can speed, but don't "rush". If the other cars are doing 80mph in a 65mph, you can to (although your burning more gas then you have to). What I mean by not rushing, don't slam on the accelerator, weave through traffic, etc.

I go 2-5mph over the speed limit and put it on cruise control. EVEN on side streets. 99% Customers appreciate you are driving safe, plus you don't have to worry about being pulled over. In all reality, in a 10 mile trip, you are not going to save enough time by speeding thats going to make a huge difference.

If you drive 80mph instead of the posted 60mph, your only going about 3 blocks faster a minute. Not worth the added wear and tear, gas loss, the stress when you pass a cop, etc.

*Drive like your holding a cup of coffee.


----------



## Shangsta

Trebor said:


> Also, it depends on what kind of car you drive. The smaller/older the car looks is what will have riders rate you low.


This is not true I had a 4.96 in an 05 Toyota Corolla before it got too old. I have a lower rating in my 2013 car.

A car can help your ratings but unless the car is dirty or in bad shape it wont hurt them


----------



## Trebor

Shangsta said:


> This is not true I had a 4.96 in an 05 Toyota Corolla before it got too old. I have a lower rating in my 2013 car.
> 
> A car can help your ratings but unless the car is dirty or in bad shape it wont hurt them


Corolla's are not too small. I have this car in mind that I saw one day with this really big business guy in and we were both leaving the airport. I am pretty sure the guy did not have more than a small bag because I do not see how you could fit a medium suitcase in the car, or two people's luggage. I can not think of the name though, but it was a hatchback. It was almost a Smart car size but with 4 doors. But back to op's post, I know people get upset about leg room. I have cancelled on small cars before and I am not even that tall.

A lot of people will see the car model, but not know what/how small that car actually is until it comes.

Also, if they are a returning rider, its possible they took a Suburban or BMW, Tesla, etc. on x before and will expect that experience every time. Thus, they did not have 5 star experience this time around and you get a 4.


----------



## touberornottouber

I'm kind of new too with about 60 trips with a 4.91 rating. From what I see the biggest things are navigation and having the gift of chat (and also knowing instinctively when to shut up and drive). Beyond that in my opinion a lot of it is about WHO you pick up and the area of town you work as well as when.

To get your ratings up you probably want to stick to the daytime and work with tourists (so go to the tourist areas). This will tend to bring your ratings up in my experience. Working at night, particularly around bar closing, or working with students or people getting to work comparatively tends to lower ratings in my opinion. The students seem to be more critical and the people going to work are often in a rush and will be mad at you because they made the mistake of ordering the Uber at the last minute and they assumed you would get there in three minutes and not run into any traffic or stop lights.

For the gift of chat, always try to find something in common with the passenger. But here's the catch. It has to be natural. You have to be relaxed when doing it. If not people will catch on to that and it will make them uncomfortable. Also if someone is buried in their phone or there are multiple passengers talking to each other and they are ignoring you then just let them be. Wait for the end of the ride and shoot them a big smile and wish them heartfelt good day/night.

Of course if you have body odor, have a dirty car, text or take other phone calls while driving, or are rude to the customer then these will lower your ratings too.

IF none of the above seems to work for you, then I would suggest you just stop looking at the ratings and kind of take a "whatever" attitude and just be yourself. Being relaxed will only help. Being all uptight and worried about being kicked off of Uber could only lead to a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## mrpjfresh

Really good advice so far. Just remember that this early on it is really all about math - one non-5 will shift your rating pretty wildly with such a low sample size. If you are still driving with hundreds of trips under your belt, a 1 star then will hardly register. Uber knows this and is _supposed_ to give you a grace period while you figure things out and build up your rating.

My two biggest tips would be to really learn your area and be (or at least appear) competent with navigation. And secondly, be confident and don't be overly attentive to the passengers. If they want something, they will ask. Don't be on edge offering mints and worrying about your rating. You will inevitably come off like a desperate salesman and that is just a huge turn off to most people. I look back on my first few weeks - how I acted, dressed - and just laugh now.

And do not take this the wrong way but as a woman, you will have to deal with sleazebags who will proposition you and give a retaliatory 1-star when you refuse. That is disgusting and totally unfair, but it will happen so guard against if you can early on.

Lastly, don't take your rating personally. People rate low for any number of stupid reasons (heck, even on accident) and a lot of riders do not even understand how the rating system works (or that THEY get rated as well!). Just go read some Google or Yelp reviews of a business near you and have a good laugh at some of the reasons people give for 1-star reviews lol


----------



## stephan

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Uber won't disactivate you ,I was 4.1 lol. ,send me email warning about disactivating me I said just disactivated it ,won't care if pax is rude I'm rude too. If pax silly and ******ed and rate.me low just because I don't give them water or lick them, most of the arguments I had were girls and women lol I rated them low and no more pick up from me, and block them. Just send uber about you don't want to get ping from these people, you will be allset, even if uber disactivate you,they will ask you to take classes, you pay 50$ I think, if you ignore them,a week's later they will reactivate you, who wanna drive for uber ? Only if you drive in nice place with a good surge and tips and promotions. Which only a few drivers can do.


----------



## Buddywannaride

A 4.7 is paid the same as a 4.9. It matters not.


----------



## DriveMeNot

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Always give all riders 5 stars. They could see if their score went down after the trip and rate you bad. Usually if you have a problem and you want to rate the rider bad. Give them first 5 stars then after fee days contact Uber and request a change of rating.


----------



## Karen Stein

After another week of driving, my rating is 4.74, slightly better than last time.

The first few days had a 'learning curve,' where I quickly saw things I needed to address. 

The GPS navigation has been a real blessing - though I'm quickly learning it has a few flaws. 

I goofed in my earlier post - I've never rated anyone less than 4 stars. Being late is the sin there - though one gent I think I'll avoid. He's not ready when I arrive, yet it's "my" fault he's late for work


----------



## Kevin4163

Karen Stein said:


> I goofed in my earlier post - I've never rated anyone less than 4 stars. Being late is the sin there - though one gent I think I'll avoid. He's not ready when I arrive, yet it's "my" fault he's late for work


Find his trip in the trip history and go into the rider feedback portion of the help menu. Tell Uber you don't want to be matched up with this rider anymore. He'll then be some other driver's problem next time he needs a ride.


----------



## UberChix

When I first started my ratings were pretty low too. I would recommend not telling the passengers you're new (you would think it would bring out a little compassion, but instead I think it just makes them watch you too closely for mistakes.) Also don't apologize for every tiny mistake or for things you have no control over or more importantly for things that were their fault. I found myself apologizing too much in the beginning, "oops, sorry about that bump!", "You need to pull the door closed, I don't have the automatic doors, sorry!", "Sorry it took me a couple minutes extra to get to you, it looks like you dropped the pin in the middle of the street rather than entering your address." For me when I stopped doing those things my ratings immediately got better.

Edit to add: Also, I give most everyone 5 stars. I click the 5 stars while they are getting out of the car and keep that up so that they see it. When they see you are rating them 5 stars I think it puts the idea in their head that they should do the same for you.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

UberChix said:


> I would recommend not telling the passengers you're new


I used the, "I'm new" card for 2 months! I think it can be especially helpful for females. Most decent people will instinctively want you to succeed. Also, mention you're ubering to pay for little Tina's orthodontia. Watch the 5's and tips roll in!


----------



## UberChix

kc ub'ing! said:


> I used the, "I'm new" card for 2 months! I think it can be especially helpful for females. Most decent people will instinctively want you to succeed. Also, mention you're ubering to pay for little Tina's orthodontia. Watch the 5's and tips roll in!


I've heard other people say that too, but for some reason it never worked for me! I agree about saying you're driving to help pay for something for the kids though, that does help and for me it's true....those monthly orthodontist and MMA bills are a killer!!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer snacks and water.


Ignore this person (and her rides if you're in her area). She 1 stars drivers who don't cater to her perceived entitlements. Check out her thread she started in this ratings forum.


----------



## chris1966

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer snacks and water.


Go to Sam's Club, they offer free samples.


----------



## Ashley Thompson

chris1966 said:


> Go to Sam's Club, they offer free samples.


I don't understand you all are crying about ratings when you all don't listen to why the passenger are giving you bad ratings!


----------



## Karen Stein

Thanks, Kevin, for the info on the rider feedback.

Over 150 trips, 99 rates, 84 were 5-star. Looks like I'm on the right track.

Ashley, you're right about listening! Sometimes they want to chat, sometimes they want to nap.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

Karen Stein said:


> Thanks, Kevin, for the info on the rider feedback.
> 
> Over 150 trips, 99 rates, 84 were 5-star. Looks like I'm on the right track.
> 
> Ashley, you're right about listening! Sometimes they want to chat, sometimes they want to nap.


No, Ashley is NOT right about anything. Shes giving the drivers 1 star for not giving her free stuff during her cheap ass trips.


----------



## chris1966

Ashley Thompson said:


> I don't understand you all are crying about ratings when you all don't listen to why the passenger are giving you bad ratings!


Sounds like you are the one crying. 4.94 rating here. About 1000 trips. And no water or snacks. I will say I have no problem talking to a passenger when they want to. Sometimes they just want peace and quiet. Which I'm happy to provide also.

But seriously Ashley, Uber doesn't pay near enough for drivers to provide food and snacks out of their own pocket.

A lot of Uber drivers are doing this to make ends meet, pay the bills and keep food on their table. You shouldn't be so hard on them.

This is just my humble opinion, and I'm not trying to clash with you at all.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Ashley Thompson said:


> Offer snacks and water.


Some markets are as low as 45c per mile 8 c per minute going to the driver in the US.

Snacks and water is a bad idea when you have virtually no profit margin. Period...


----------



## Guest

I would recomend:

Drive safe (not Sunday driver safe), I try to have a positive tone and always great with good Morn... and add hope your day is going well, I start the trip and verify the address they are going to.

I work in Boston and we have our good amount of Massholes up here.
I've learned to accept the fact that some people are just not warm, carismatic or just don't have people skills and thus, I've improoved my "reading the passnger" (talkative, happy, serious, mellow...), and I also try to adjust to the persons age and dress code, meaning: If I'm driving young people I try to be relatable even tho I'm 41, if its bussines people I try to be less cassual about what I say.

In the end, there will be the " I don't give anyone 5 stars" pleople and you can't do anything about it.

Best advice I ever got was: learn to navigate your city without GPS, it has help me be more confident and make better choices for routes.

In my experience, being friendly, relatable, knowing where I'm going and being on the same page with the passanger on destination and route, has helped smooth out some of the clients I noticed were a bit on the Masshole side and thus, breaking the ice a bit.


Amenities are a plus for both ratings and tips, but a good attitude, good navegation skills and a positive greating have worked well for me, it may or may not work for others.

Have a good time doing it, if you are ever in a bad mood: don't Uber. 


Hope you continue being succeful!!


----------



## Wardell Curry

Question to female uber drivers. Do male pax ever try to hit on you and if so, do you check your rating after the trip to see if they gave you a 1 star for not veing interested in their advances?


----------



## Blackcab

Shangsta said:


> Your ratong will fluctuate but it really comes down to how likeable you are. Do you give a genuine smile and make eye contact when pax get in? Do you engage in conversation when they are talkative? Do you talk too much when they dont want to?
> 
> One thing you should do is request a ride from a higher rated driver and compare their service to yours.
> 
> Let me make clear you DO NOT need to buy snacks, water, mints or give pax your aux cord to get good ratings. Just be friendy and personable.


No need for water or mints or a safe comfort ride. Just kiss that Azz.


----------



## NachonCheeze

There are numerous ways to improve ratings and this has been discussed over and over. If someone has not already said....read through the forum you will find good tips. My tip: Be prepared to "walk away". If i get any hint of a problem I cancel as the PAX always (IMO) blames the driver. PAX sounds like a d'bag..cancel...PAX drops pin in wrong location...cancel...PAX doesn't respond to phone or text...cancel.


----------



## Sueron

Shangsta said:


> Your ratong will fluctuate but it really comes down to how likeable you are. Do you give a genuine smile and make eye contact when pax get in? Do you engage in conversation when they are talkative? Do you talk too much when they dont want to?
> One thing you should do is request a ride from a higher rated driver and compare their service to yours.
> Let me make clear you DO NOT need to buy snacks, water, mints or give pax your aux cord to get good ratings. Just be friendy and personable.


Well said, I cull rides I accept, don't accept rides from PAX that have a rating below a certain point. My cut off rating is 4.6 or 4.7. I just received a ping, not more than 2 minutes ago. (wanted to take a screen shot, now offline) PAX rating was 5.0 My car is in the shop for servicing, and missed a 5.0 rating. Go below a 4.2 or 4.3 and you will get a warning of being deactivated. I was, and that's why I now cull PAX. Cost me $19.00 to get activated through the 7X7 program. Low PAX rating = Low Driver rating.


----------



## Shangsta

Sueron said:


> Well said, I cull rides I accept, don't accept rides from PAX that have a rating below a certain point. My cut off rating is 4.6 or 4.7. I just received a ping, not more than 2 minutes ago. (wanted to take a screen shot, now offline) PAX rating was 5.0 My car is in the shop for servicing, and missed a 5.0 rating.


Nice. Remember a 5.0 can mean you are their first Uber but you are definitely on the right track.


----------



## Sueron

stephan said:


> Uber won't disactivate you ,I was 4.1 lol. ,send me email warning about disactivating me I said just disactivated it ,won't care if pax is rude I'm rude too. If pax silly and ******ed and rate.me low just because I don't give them water or lick them, most of the arguments I had were girls and women lol I rated them low and no more pick up from me, and block them. Just send uber about you don't want to get ping from these people, you will be allset, even if uber disactivate you,they will ask you to take classes, you pay 50$ I think, if you ignore them,a week's later they will reactivate you, who wanna drive for uber ? Only if you drive in nice place with a good surge and tips and promotions. Which only a few drivers can do.


You are totally full of BS, Uber does and will deactivate a driver for low ratings. I was deactivated with a 4.2 - 4.3 ratings. Had to take the 7X7 course to get activated. Don't let this guy blow smoke up you're ass. Low PAX ratings = Low Driver ratings. I cull PAX to a 4.6 or 4.7 to accept the ride.


----------



## JoeyA

kc ub'ing! said:


> I used the, "I'm new" card for 2 months! I think it can be especially helpful for females. Most decent people will instinctively want you to succeed. Also, mention you're ubering to pay for little Tina's orthodontia. Watch the 5's and tips roll in!


This is great, doing Uber for the kids teeth. I love it. I will use this one.


----------



## Sueron

Shangsta said:


> Nice. Remember a 5.0 can mean you are their first Uber but you are definitely on the right track.


I know that "NEW" PAX starts out with a 5.0, I just have to bear with it. I'd rather see a 4.7 - 4.9, than a 5.0. At least it let's me know that they have used Uber before.


----------



## A T

GrinsNgiggles said:


> No, Ashley is NOT right about anything. Shes giving the drivers 1 star for not giving her free stuff during her cheap ass trips.


Ashley is a troll.


----------



## EX_

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Oh-No! What happened??
https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-remain-cheerful.124236/

You're basically fighting an uphill battle that you ultimately can't win, only attempt to mitigate. Just keep driving and don't lower yourself to chauffeur status.


----------



## Truman

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


I don't give water, I don't give mints, I don't wash my car.

I do know how to drive. Rating 4.9 3000 trips

Best Advice. Shut up and drive. Act like you know what you're doing even if you don't.


----------



## GalinMcMahon

Sometimes I will mess up and miss an exit or take a wrong turn. The rider usually knows so I say something before they do. I then offer to (and do) end the trip a little short of the destination so they don't think I'm taking them for a ride. Also, if I take a weird route to avoid traffic or a wreck that I know about, I let them know what I'm doing. 4.92 overall.


----------



## UberLou

GrinsNgiggles said:


> No, Ashley is NOT right about anything. Shes giving the drivers 1 star for not giving her free stuff during her cheap ass trips.


Lets all dumb down our service because you won't go to the $1 store and stock up on a few things for your riders. I have mints and I provide chargers. Very small investment on my part and it has paid for itself 20 times over. I am so sick of reply's like this, if you do not want to provide extras that is your prerogative and I support that, but don't belittle someone else because they want to.


----------



## Shangsta

UberLou said:


> Lets all dumb down our service because you won't go to the $1 store and stock up on a few things for your riders. I have mints and I provide chargers. Very small investment on my part and it has paid for itself 20 times over. I am so sick of reply's like this, if you do not want to provide extras that is your prerogative and I support that, but don't belittle someone else because they want to.


Ashley isnt a driver. Shes a fake pax demanding mints and snacks. Mints is fine but if you buy snacks you are a sucker. What a waste of peofit LOL


----------



## tohunt4me

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Drive for a better company.
Riders devalue drivers because Uber encourages it.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberLou said:


> Lets all dumb down our service because you won't go to the $1 store and stock up on a few things for your riders. I have mints and I provide chargers. Very small investment on my part and it has paid for itself 20 times over. I am so sick of reply's like this, if you do not want to provide extras that is your prerogative and I support that, but don't belittle someone else because they want to.


You part time or full time ?


----------



## tohunt4me

Sueron said:


> Well said, I cull rides I accept, don't accept rides from PAX that have a rating below a certain point. My cut off rating is 4.6 or 4.7. I just received a ping, not more than 2 minutes ago. (wanted to take a screen shot, now offline) PAX rating was 5.0 My car is in the shop for servicing, and missed a 5.0 rating. Go below a 4.2 or 4.3 and you will get a warning of being deactivated. I was, and that's why I now cull PAX. Cost me $19.00 to get activated through the 7X7 program. Low PAX rating = Low Driver rating.


Anyone gives the slightest hint of being trouble or overly entitled over the phone,cancel them on the spot


----------



## UberLaLa

Haters love to hate & lovers hate to love...just comes with the job.

E.g. _42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips._


----------



## Michaacb

Ironically, I found that when I give riders low ratings, mine tend to increase. Maybe it's just a coincidence. I start everybody with a 3. If they make me wait a long time for them, are rude, ask me to go faster (hahaha, yeah buddy, sure thing), or they do anything else wrong, then they lose a star each time. If they do something good, like apologizing for making me wait, tip me, thank me for giving them a ride, or are just generally pleasant, then they get a star for each good thing. 

If I have to earn my 5 stars, then pax need to earn theirs too!


----------



## touberornottouber

Michaacb said:


> Ironically, I found that when I give riders low ratings, mine tend to increase. Maybe it's just a coincidence. I start everybody with a 3. If they make me wait a long time for them, are rude, ask me to go faster (hahaha, yeah buddy, sure thing), or they do anything else wrong, then they lose a star each time. If they do something good, like apologizing for making me wait, tip me, thank me for giving them a ride, or are just generally pleasant, then they get a star for each good thing.
> 
> If I have to earn my 5 stars, then pax need to earn theirs too!


I had some lady tell me "you can go faster". I then pointed to the speed limit sign which read 35. At the time I was going 48. In her defense (somewhat) the speed limit was 45 right before that sign. Still if I am going the speed limit at least you have no room to complain.


----------



## UberLaLa

Michaacb said:


> Ironically, I found that when I give riders low ratings, mine tend to increase. Maybe it's just a coincidence. I start everybody with a 3. If they make me wait a long time for them, are rude, ask me to go faster (hahaha, yeah buddy, sure thing), or they do anything else wrong, then they lose a star each time. If they do something good, like apologizing for making me wait, tip me, thank me for giving them a ride, or are just generally pleasant, then they get a star for each good thing.
> 
> If I have to earn my 5 stars, then pax need to earn theirs too!


----------



## player81

Michaacb said:


> Ironically, I found that when I give riders low ratings, mine tend to increase. Maybe it's just a coincidence. I start everybody with a 3. If they make me wait a long time for them, are rude, ask me to go faster (hahaha, yeah buddy, sure thing), or they do anything else wrong, then they lose a star each time. If they do something good, like apologizing for making me wait, tip me, thank me for giving them a ride, or are just generally pleasant, then they get a star for each good thing.
> 
> If I have to earn my 5 stars, then pax need to earn theirs too!


I start everyone at 4 but otherwise same as you. Only get a 5 by tipping and doing nothing to lose a star.


----------



## player81

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone gives the slightest hint of being trouble or overly entitled over the phone,cancel them on the spot


Words to live by


----------



## UberLaLa

player81 said:


> I start everyone at 4 but otherwise same as you. Only get a 5 by tipping and doing nothing to lose a star.


Yup...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-tip-gets-every-pax-automatic-4-stars.39311/


----------



## Michaacb

UberLaLa said:


>


Mwahahaha yup.


----------



## uber strike

Everytime i get a rider that say's, I'm giving you 5 stars man"... I rate them 1 star. That is a slap in the face to think i care about stars. I want money.


----------



## uber strike

What are we in kindergarten????


----------



## Oscar Levant

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Mistakes bring your rating down, you need to stop missing turns, etc. A 4 star rating is going to have a much more severe effect on your overall rating if you are a newbie than if you have 500 trips logged ( they always go by 500 trips in the rating) so until you have 500 trips, you ( note this: ) _you don't really know what your true rating is._ So.... Just be the good person you are and your rating will gradually float up. Mine was like yours at first, but it's 4.76 now, its been higher, and lower, but I dont' think about it much anymore.


----------



## KevRyde

GrinsNgiggles said:


> No, Ashley is NOT right about anything.


Agreed. Below are the five posts that Ashley Thompson has made since joining up.net less than a month ago, and she says stupid shit in each one.


Ashley Thompson said:


> I gave my uber driver a 1 star because he didn't even talk to me when i was in his car or didn't have any water





Ashley Thompson said:


> Im paying good moneyfor the service so a tip shouldn't be expected or requested 13miles





Ashley Thompson said:


> Your job is to make sure the passenger is happy! If it wasn't for paying customer's like me you would not have a job. If you don't like what you do, go to school or find something else to do imho.





Ashley Thompson said:


> I signed up yesterday, its really ridiculous how you guys want good rating buy don't go out of your way to make the passengers happy





Ashley Thompson said:


> I don't understand you all are crying about ratings when you all don't listen to why the passenger are giving you bad ratings!


----------



## El Janitor

• Have a clean car at least have the interior be clean. ( _In the rain you can have a dirty exterior, shhhhhh it's a trade secret!_)
• Don't ask a lot of questions, speak only when spoken to. Be respectful say "Yes Sir, or Yes Maam
• Use the GPS always unless instructed by your passenger to follow their master route
• Don't make excuses for anything, (Even when the GPS is acting up)
• Someone said get out and open doors (it didn't make any difference when I did it)

***Oh most importantly don't EVER EVER NEVER NEVER EVER NEVER EVER miss a request! That's what lowers your rating. When a passenger cancels before you arrive, or if you just cant accept that ping in time, thats the magic no no boo boo that dings your rating. If you never have a cancellation, or miss a ping and do everything else you will have a 5 star rating.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

El Janitor said:


> • Have a clean car at least have the interior be clean. ( _In the rain you can have a dirty exterior, shhhhhh it's a trade secret!_)
> • Don't ask a lot of questions, speak only when spoken to. Be respectful say "Yes Sir, or Yes Maam
> • Use the GPS always unless instructed by your passenger to follow their master route
> • Don't make excuses for anything, (Even when the GPS is acting up)
> • Someone said get out and open doors (it didn't make any difference when I did it)
> 
> ***Oh most importantly don't EVER EVER NEVER NEVER EVER NEVER EVER miss a request! That's what lowers your rating. When a passenger cancels before you arrive, or if you just cant accept that ping in time, thats the magic no no boo boo that dings your rating. If you never have a cancellation, or miss a ping and do everything else you will have a 5 star rating.


The heck are you talking about? Ratings have nothing to do with accepting pings. Everything you just said is completely inaccurate.


----------



## melusine3

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


If you haven't already joined Lyft, do so. Just be careful with it's requests for rides over 10 minutes away - you don't have to take those. They will fuss over "low acceptance rating" but if you're careful you can balance both. Uber usually keeps you busy and I think initially, they do send more calls to new people so make as much as you can off of them at the beginning. But working for Lyft, they always pay more percentage-wise and generally, their riders are going further. Ignore your ratings, I understand where you're coming from, but it will drive you crazy and end up being demoralizing. Don't let it do that to you. Plus, look for another job, only use these gigs as temporary.


----------



## Michaacb

uber strike said:


> Everytime i get a rider that say's, I'm giving you 5 stars man"... I rate them 1 star. That is a slap in the face to think i care about stars. I want money.


Amen! Talk is cheap! Put up or shut up!


----------



## El Janitor

GrinsNgiggles said:


> The heck are you talking about? Ratings have nothing to do with accepting pings. Everything you just said is completely inaccurate.


Well here's something that may work better:
• When arriving at the pickup location, get out of the car and assume the submissive position on the ground outside the vehicle.
• Then ask," What are my masters commands?"
• If your master doesn't say anything, assume that master is not pleased with us, and remain in the submissive position until told to do otherwise.
• Only when master is pleased with us, and verbally instructs us that we are released, will we then end the ride.

That might work better IDK but It could guarantee a 5 star rating every time.


----------



## melusine3

DriveMeNot said:


> Always give all riders 5 stars. They could see if their score went down after the trip and rate you bad. Usually if you have a problem and you want to rate the rider bad. Give them first 5 stars then after fee days contact Uber and request a change of rating.


That is an excellent idea, but remember to screen shot the ride (I always do, so when I"m reconciling at the end of the night I have something to reference. This way, when Uber asks you the name of the offending rider, along with the ride info you have online, there should be no problems. I wish I had thought of this 3-day later deal though lol, would have used it a few times.


----------



## melusine3

Karen Stein said:


> After another week of driving, my rating is 4.74, slightly better than last time.
> 
> The first few days had a 'learning curve,' where I quickly saw things I needed to address.
> 
> The GPS navigation has been a real blessing - though I'm quickly learning it has a few flaws.
> 
> I goofed in my earlier post - I've never rated anyone less than 4 stars. Being late is the sin there - though one gent I think I'll avoid. He's not ready when I arrive, yet it's "my" fault he's late for work


To be honest, if I've waited 3-4 minutes and the person doesn't answer the phone, I cancel and say "no charge to rider" because those people who are that disrespectful? They're the ones who are bad riders in general and probably low-raters. So, hedge your bets. Uber will pi$$ and moan at you, but I'd rather take that any day over some Jacka$$!


----------



## melusine3

Ashley Thompson said:


> I don't understand you all are crying about ratings when you all don't listen to why the passenger are giving you bad ratings!


Good Lord, I can't EVEN!


----------



## melusine3

Sueron said:


> Well said, I cull rides I accept, don't accept rides from PAX that have a rating below a certain point. My cut off rating is 4.6 or 4.7. I just received a ping, not more than 2 minutes ago. (wanted to take a screen shot, now offline) PAX rating was 5.0 My car is in the shop for servicing, and missed a 5.0 rating. Go below a 4.2 or 4.3 and you will get a warning of being deactivated. I was, and that's why I now cull PAX. Cost me $19.00 to get activated through the 7X7 program. Low PAX rating = Low Driver rating.


A 5.0 passenger rating likely means they're new... that can be good or bad.


----------



## melusine3

A T said:


> Ashley is a troll.


UberTroll or UberShill I suspect.


----------



## Ubernomics

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


One thing that will boost your ratings and keep the score where it should be is do not drive drunks...bar goers.


----------



## uber strike

We must all remember that there are different markets and different platforms.. Different markets means that some drivers are making a profit and are happy with uber enough to provide amenities while other drivers like in LA market, no longer cater to riders or provide any type of service. 

I used to provide service but after multiple pay cuts (down to 85 cents per mile 11 cents per minute WITH ZERO BASE FARE), I no longer provide service. I in fact treat my pax with much disdain due to the no tipping policy.

So this is why there are still drivers on this thread that do provide service. They are driving at a profit. But this type of service does not apply to every Uber driver. Especially if you drive in La/oc market where you are driving at a loss.


----------



## UberAnt39

Since you work at Uber and you're just another ID for the social media manipulation team, log into the driver system and set your rating to whatever you want to claim it is. But feel free to attach some best practices for drivers propaganda to the post anyway, we don't get enough Uber BS as it is.


----------



## Danny3xd

UberLou said:


> Lets all dumb down our service because you won't go to the $1 store and stock up on a few things for your riders. I have mints and I provide chargers. Very small investment on my part and it has paid for itself 20 times over. I am so sick of reply's like this, if you do not want to provide extras that is your prerogative and I support that, but don't belittle someone else because they want to.


Thanks, Lou. Well said


----------



## UberLou

uber strike said:


> We must all remember that there are different markets and different platforms.. Different markets means that some drivers are making a profit and are happy with uber enough to provide amenities while other drivers like in LA market, no longer cater to riders or provide any type of service.
> 
> I used to provide service but after multiple pay cuts (down to 85 cents per mile 11 cents per minute WITH ZERO BASE FARE), I no longer provide service. I in fact treat my pax with much disdain due to the no tipping policy.
> 
> So this is why there are still drivers on this thread that do provide service. They are driving at a profit. But this type of service does not apply to every Uber driver. Especially if you drive in La/oc market where you are driving at a loss.


See this is where I disagree. If rates drop wouldn't you want to do something that separates you from the rest? By providing a little extra and providing a professional service you increase the chance of getting a tip. I get it not everyone tips and mostly because of Uber's policy but I can tell you I work in the Atlanta where lets just say tipping is a seldom event. But I do not type cast every passenger into "the Cheap" category because they are notorious non-tippers.

I provide Mints and Chargers. I promise you I get tips on every shift I work. I hardly work a Friday or Saturday night without getting at least $40 in cash tips and more using my Square Tap Reader. I only qualify for X so the tips I get are from all the riders everyone on this site calls "cheap".

I do not get the whole make less do less mentality at all.


----------



## A T

If Ashley wants free stuff she should try taking the bus maybe she will find some gum under the seat.


----------



## TerryMurphy000

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


I find that some people rate the service and not the driver particularly. If they think it has taken too long to find a car, or something happens with the app (common in my experience) they ding the driver. An example is the a previous rider cloths smelled of cigarette smoke, I have little control over that, so when the next person gets in the car, I get a lower rating because the smell lingers. Also, whenever you get a rider who gets in the car and says "I am late for my appointment" be prepared for a lower rating. I am not sure why people think I can do anything about that.


----------



## Danny3xd

TerryMurphy000 said:


> I find that some people rate the service and not the driver particularly. If they think it has taken too long to find a car, or something happens with the app (common in my experience) they ding the driver. An example is the a previous rider cloths smelled of cigarette smoke, I have little control over that, so when the next person gets in the car, I get a lower rating because the small lingers. Also, whenever you get a rider who gets in the car and says "I am late for my appointment" be prepared for a lower rating. I am not sure why people think I can do anything about that.


That's an excellent point, Terry. I'm sure all our ratings would rise significantly if there were a separate rating for the service and one for the driver.

Not really related but sorta funny and has Katie Couric; (Katie Couric! ((I have a thing))


----------



## UberLaLa

UberLou said:


> See this is where I disagree. If rates drop wouldn't you want to do something that separates you from the rest? By providing a little extra and providing a professional service you increase the chance of getting a tip. I get it not everyone tips and mostly because of Uber's policy but I can tell you I work in the Atlanta where lets just say tipping is a seldom event. But I do not type cast every passenger into "the Cheap" category because they are notorious non-tippers.
> 
> I provide Mints and Chargers. I promise you I get tips on every shift I work. I hardly work a Friday or Saturday night without getting at least $40 in cash tips and more using my Square Tap Reader. I only qualify for X so the tips I get are from all the riders everyone on this site calls "cheap".
> 
> I do not get the whole make less do less mentality at all.


Point well made...it all adds up. You Go Guy!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Sueron said:


> Well said, I cull rides I accept, don't accept rides from PAX that have a rating below a certain point. My cut off rating is 4.6 or 4.7. I just received a ping, not more than 2 minutes ago. (wanted to take a screen shot, now offline) PAX rating was 5.0 My car is in the shop for servicing, and missed a 5.0 rating. Go below a 4.2 or 4.3 and you will get a warning of being deactivated. I was, and that's why I now cull PAX. Cost me $19.00 to get activated through the 7X7 program. Low PAX rating = Low Driver rating.


Cull???


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Sueron said:


> You are totally full of BS, Uber does and will deactivate a driver for low ratings. I was deactivated with a 4.2 - 4.3 ratings. Had to take the 7X7 course to get activated. Don't let this guy blow smoke up you're ass. Low PAX ratings = Low Driver ratings. I cull PAX to a 4.6 or 4.7 to accept the ride.


Were you reactivated with a 5.0?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Truman said:


> I don't give water, I don't give mints, I don't wash my car.
> 
> I do know how to drive. Rating 4.9 3000 trips
> 
> Best Advice. Shut up and drive. Act like you know what you're doing even if you don't.


I agree. Say hello? Say how is your day/evening? Watch then go right to their iPhone, then stop talking and drive!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

A T said:


> Ashley is a troll.


She is a troll and not very good at it. You can troll and be very popular, but Ashley does not know how to do that.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Sueron said:


> You are totally full of BS, Uber does and will deactivate a driver for low ratings. I was deactivated with a 4.2 - 4.3 ratings. Had to take the 7X7 course to get activated. Don't let this guy blow smoke up you're ass. Low PAX ratings = Low Driver ratings. I cull PAX to a 4.6 or 4.7 to accept the ride.


Do you know of anyone who was deactivated twice and took the course twice and was reactivated?


----------



## uber strike

UberLou said:


> See this is where I disagree. If rates drop wouldn't you want to do something that separates you from the rest? By providing a little extra and providing a professional service you increase the chance of getting a tip. I get it not everyone tips and mostly because of Uber's policy but I can tell you I work in the Atlanta where lets just say tipping is a seldom event. But I do not type cast every passenger into "the Cheap" category because they are notorious non-tippers.
> 
> I provide Mints and Chargers. I promise you I get tips on every shift I work. I hardly work a Friday or Saturday night without getting at least $40 in cash tips and more using my Square Tap Reader. I only qualify for X so the tips I get are from all the riders everyone on this site calls "cheap".
> 
> I do not get the whole make less do less mentality at all.


This is how to get tipped with current Uber policy...


----------



## luvgurl22

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.[/QUO
> Unfortunately,
> no matter how "nice" your are,clean/fresh smelling car,great music,pro with navigation,and offer beverages/ snacks that's not a guarantee that you will be rated fairly by ever passenger.If you implement all of the into each ride and still are getting a low rating.It may just be that you are getting the "picky" folk.You're rating will fluctuate quite a bit as I think it's the average of you last 500 rides so as you get more rides it will improve,just stick with these tips each ride,be yourself,and relax.Its going to be ok


----------



## crazytown

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Maybe show more leg ...lol and stop baking brownies for paxholes


----------



## Giovanni206

tell pax to **** off


----------



## jp300h

I'm constantly told I have the highest rating the pax has ever seen as a driver here. 
My super duper grand secret: have a clean car and be a decent human being. That's it no more, no less. No f'n water, mints, brownies, etc.


----------



## dpv

I used the "I am a student roll" Pax eat that up.


----------



## Shangsta

jp300h said:


> I'm constantly told I have the highest rating the pax has ever seen as a driver here.
> My super duper grand secret: have a clean car and be a decent human being. That's it no more, no less. No f'n water, mints, brownies, etc.


You love to brag about your rating. Like it means something...


----------



## jp300h

Shangsta said:


> You love to brag about your rating. Like it means something...


Its the little victories in life. That and I trade rating points and box tops in for the prizes in the back of comic books.
My x-ray specs and sea monkeys should be here any day now.


----------



## roadman

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Don't worry about ratings. Worry about learning the roads and drive briskly.


----------



## Retired Senior

I have to say that I am not the easiest guy in the world to get along with. In the beginning I felt overwhelmed when I still had a rider in the car and the phone would ping. I often picked it up to see where the hell this new person might be and inadvertently I would accept the ride. I always cancelled a moment later.

UBER sent me a memo saying that my cancellation rates were not acceptable. At that time I had been driving only a month and I was not even sure if I wanted this gig, so I basically told them that it was their fault and not mine and they backed off. A few days ago I completed my 150th trip... no one is getting any reward money because I had no mentor - and I have 92, 5 star trips, a 4.75 rating, a 64% acceptance rate and a 2% cancellation rate.

I never aspired to be the UBER poster boy... just pay me and leave me alone!


----------



## UberNaToo

Omg, they are getting a dirt cheap ride safely to their destination of choice so do we have to kiss their asses too?


----------



## Retired Senior

jp300h said:


> Its the little victories in life. That and I trade rating points and box tops in for the prizes in the back of comic books.
> My x-ray specs and sea monkeys should be here any day now.


I'd rather have the comic books... you never know when you're gonna find gold in those magazines! But, I must admit, I did order the sea monkeys and the x-ray specs too. Damn things never worked as promised! An early life lesson.....


----------



## Retired Senior

I did give a young woman a "gift"... she had been drinking with friends at a nightclub in Stamford. At closing she could not find her car and she lived an hour away. She ended up in Stratford at a girlfriend's house. 6 hours later she called for an UBER ride. I caught the ping and drove her to Stamford, where we searched for her car. During this time she told me that she was hung over and exhausted, and I shared with her that I was getting over the flu and didn't feel that great myself. When we finally found her car and she was thanking me for sticking with her (hell, she was paying me...) I had an internal debate with myself and then reached into my glove compartment and took out an unopened, just purchased, bottle of "5 hour energy". I told her that I had never used it before, but the list of ingredients seemed identical to "Red Bull". I had just bought it that morning when I filled up my gas tank.
It cost me $3.95, but I could not, in good conscious, not offer it to her. I mean she had an hour's ride to get home and she was shot. I've been in that condition all too often!

I told her that I felt funny offering it to her. She looked at it and told me that she was a regular user of the "Monster" energy drinks. She thanked me and said that if she had any cash on her she'd tip me. I grunted and said that she reminded me of my kid sister, and please, just get home in one piece.

When I got thru for the day I saw that she had given me a 5 star rating and a short but great written review. That was very appreciated but I only did what I felt was the right thing. I don't "pander" to the Pax but as the oldest of 5 siblings and the holder of a Bachelors in Social Work my personal standards may be quite different from that of a younger person.


----------



## jp300h

Retired Senior said:


> I'd rather have the comic books... you never know when you're gonna find gold in those magazines! But, I must admit, I did order the sea monkeys and the x-ray specs too. Damn things never worked as promised! An early life lesson.....


I realize I probably dated myself with that reference. I'm not sure how many people under 30 or so will even know what I am talking about.


----------



## Kembolicous

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


I had decent ratings when I worked the campus, and yuppie areas. I started working the "urban" area and my ratings have dropped like a brick. Stay away from the inner city. Black women are the worse riders, not all, but it only takes a few, and I can see when they get in the car, they are going to be a b*tch that tings me. Yet black men are always great riders. I go back and work the campus, and ratings rise, but hate doing it because the rides are $3 rides, and it is inconvenient working there, but I get the rating up when I have 20 something white female riders. They are the best. Please don't start any racist crap, this is not a matter of opinion, but a matter of fact. I have been thru it too many times.


----------



## Ultimate Warrior

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


I'm a new uber driver too and like you, I too was so concerned when my acceptance rate fell to about 60% when I recalled accepting all requests, accept the ones that cancelled on me and those I didn't accept when I first started ubering because I didn't know how. As a concerned driver, I requested for help from uber support and was reassured that uber would not count cancellations by riders and trips I didn't accept while I had a rider with me in my car. They also assured me my acceptance rate was 100% though I don't see the wrong figure being corrected, ever!

Yeah like what most drivers suggested, be personable, greet your pax and smile, keep your car looking and smelling great, drive well, don't accelerate or decelerate suddenly unless you have to, apologize if you do, know your breaking distances, always ask your pax for their preferred route, make suggestions if you see a traffic jam on your map, toggle between the uber app interface and your map so that you know the unit or block no of their destination just before reaching, always check with them when you're nearing their destination for their preferred road to take despite your map showing you the same eta (some people may just think that you're wasting their time by taking another road which they seldom take even though it may actually take the same time. Don't ask them "Do you want me to turn here?" cos that makes you sound like you need their guidance and they won't give you 5 stars. Say something like "Oh, do you usually take this left coming up here or the next one?" Now you're showing you have the knowledge and wherewithal plus you care enough to ask them for their favorite way.), knowing when to talk and when to back off, etc. Always keep black electrical tape, blue tack, super glue, cable ties in your car for quick fixes. These will get you by. Your ratings will rise. Enjoy!


----------



## Ubercycle

i did thousands of trips, i realized that one rider can change your rating from 4.80 to 4.78 and to get that 0.02 back you need a lot of work.

If you don't mind! Let me explain what your rating means



you have 20 five stars out of 26 rated trips.

Rating:4.62

(20*5 + x)/26 = 4.62

x = total of stars bellow 5 you received from 6 riders

4.62*26 = 20*5+x

x=20.12

x= 20 stars

Your actual rating is 4.6153 which is almost 4.62

6 riders gave you a total of 20 stars ( it may be 4+4+4+4+2+2= 20 or any possible combination)

The Big issue with Uber rating system is, as a rider, i can intentionally send your rating down to 4.0 ( deactivation zone) by taking 5 successive trips with you and rate them all 1 stars.



So with additional 5 trips, your total rated trips will be 31

(20*5 +20 + 5)/31 = 4.03

To go back to your 4.62 rating you need to add another 50 trips with 5*,

Bottom line rating is beyond our control, we have nothing to do to improve it, or even to maintain a good rating.



Have a great day


----------



## AZ-XOEM

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


*Actually,... there's NOTHING you CAN do.

*Based on the Law of Averages,... 1-STAR being a "near death experience" and 5-Stars at a "life altering conversation",... we can safely assume that a majority of your PAX will give you a 3-Star rating without even thinking about it.

*So, there is no Special Level of Brown Nosing you can Strive for that will guarantee you a 5-Star rating each and every time. Premium Bottled Water, tasty snacks and sugar free gum,... (1) who has money to keep it in stock, (2) who has the room to stock it and, who wants to clean gum off the fabric of your seats? Sure,... you can allow PAX to light up in your car, crack open a bottle of beer or, do lines of coke but ultimately, they'll still give you 3-Stars because the Riders just don't know any better.

*From Day-1 as a Driver,... the cards of success are stacked against you. Both Uber and Lyft takes a % of every request. If your rating gets too low, they suspend your acct and force you to pay a "penalty" to get reinstated. They take a cut from your day to day earnings and then, they take another cut from your savings.

*The ONLY thing you CAN do,... is find a REAL job with benefits before it's too late. Ridesharing apps are a money pit of slow moving quicksand. By the time you realize all the time, fuel, wear and tear on your vehicle, -you've lost,... it's too late 

**BTW: PAX are not held to the same standard as Drivers. The lowest Uber I've accepted was 2.28 and the lowest Lyft was 1.0. Driver Ratings that low are NEVER seen on the Rider side because those Drivers would be deactivated. Here's another little caveat,... remember when Uber "revamped" the Driver and Rider TOS/Code of Conduct Guidelines? ALL the Drivers got their copy within seconds but,... none of the Riders got theirs; including my 2 roommates or, anyone in my family from multiple states; AZ, NJ, NY, CT & CA.


----------



## Ubercycle

AZ-XOEM said:


> *Actually,... there's NOTHING you CAN do.
> 
> *Based on the Law of Averages,... 1-STAR being a "near death experience" and 5-Stars at a "life altering conversation",... we can safely assume that a majority of your PAX will give you a 3-Star rating without even thinking about it.
> 
> *So, there is no Special Level of Brown Nosing you can Strive for that will guarantee you a 5-Star rating each and every time. Premium Bottled Water, tasty snacks and sugar free gum,... (1) who has money to keep it in stock, (2) who has the room to stock it and, who wants to clean gum off the fabric of your seats? Sure,... you can allow PAX to light up in your car, crack open a bottle of beer or, do lines of coke but ultimately, they'll still give you 3-Stars because the Riders just don't know any better.
> 
> *From Day-1 as a Driver,... the cards of success are stacked against you. Both Uber and Lyft takes a % of every request. If your rating gets too low, they suspend your acct and force you to pay a "penalty" to get reinstated. They take a cut from your day to day earnings and then, they take another cut from your savings.
> 
> *The ONLY thing you CAN do,... is find a REAL job with benefits before it's too late. Ridesharing apps are a money pit of slow moving quicksand. By the time you realize all the time, fuel, wear and tear on your vehicle, -you've lost,... it's too late


You know, even if Uber supplies me every month with cases of water and box of gum for free, I'm not going to give it to riders, it's not safe for both of us.


----------



## AZ-XOEM

Ubercycle said:


> You know, even if Uber supply me every month with cases of water and box of gum for free, I'm not going to give it to riders, it's not safe for both of us.


...in NJ, Uber (Hoboken-Greenlight) supplies their Drivers with a FREE case of Water. Not sure, if it's sanctioned by Uber corporate or, just that one office "thinking outside the box" but, if it were me,... I would be "selling" that water at $1.00/bottle


----------



## Ubercycle

AZ-XOEM said:


> ...in NJ, Uber (Hoboken-Greenlight) supplies their Drivers with a FREE case of Water. Not sure, if it's sanctioned by Uber corporate or, just that one office "thinking outside the box" but, if it were me,... I would be "selling" that water at $1.00/bottle


Smart Driver


----------



## tohunt4me

GrinsNgiggles said:


> The heck are you talking about? Ratings have nothing to do with accepting pings. Everything you just said is completely inaccurate.


That's what they tell you


----------



## Blackcab

El Janitor said:


> Well here's something that may work better:
> • When arriving at the pickup location, get out of the car and assume the submissive position on the ground outside the vehicle.
> • Then ask," What are my masters commands?"
> • If your master doesn't say anything, assume that master is not pleased with us, and remain in the submissive position until told to do otherwise.
> • Only when master is pleased with us, and verbally instructs us that we are released, will we then end the ride.
> 
> That might work better IDK but It could guarantee a 5 star rating every time.


Try bowing. Greeting and when they depart. Lost art.


----------



## Kembolicous

Blackcab said:


> Try bowing. Greeting and when they depart. Lost art.


It's insane how some drivers will lower themselves. IT IS RIDESHARE NOT A $200 LIMO SERVICE FOR GOD'S SAKE! You are giving $30 trips for $10. Rideshare, who is sharing the cost? The driver! Lyft and Uber put nothing to the trip other than app use. Be safe, be courteous, make car comfortable. That is it! There are so many morons screwing this up, and creating these monster riders because they grovel under the feet of pax that actually believe they deserve to have their butts kissed, and deserve candy, phone chargers, and cookies. Jeeze, keep doing those stupid things just to get your $5 trip that you only get $2 for. (-20% Lyft cut, -25% operational cost, -15% self employment tax) You're right.


----------



## Ubercycle

Shangsta said:


> You love to brag about your rating. Like it means something...


I wish I can convert my 5 stars received into $$.
it looks like gold, it may worth couple dollars each.


----------



## crazytown

Kembolicous said:


> It's insane how some drivers will lower themselves. IT IS RIDESHARE NOT A $200 LIMO SERVICE FOR GOD'S SAKE! You are giving $30 trips for $10. Rideshare, who is sharing the cost? The driver! Lyft and Uber put nothing to the trip other than app use. Be safe, be courteous, make car comfortable. That is it! There are so many morons screwing this up, and creating these monster riders because they grovel under the feet of pax that actually believe they deserve to have their butts kissed, and deserve candy, phone chargers, and cookies. Jeeze, keep doing those stupid things just to get your $5 trip that you only get $2 for. (-20% Lyft cut, -25% operational cost, -15% self employment tax) You're right.


Lets bake the pax brownies too, and roll out the red ****ing carpet for these cheap entitled little brats that think we owe them the world


----------



## crazytown

Blackcab said:


> Try bowing. Greeting and when they depart. Lost art.


What the hell is wrong with you ?


----------



## Retired Senior

Kembolicous said:


> It's insane how some drivers will lower themselves. IT IS RIDESHARE NOT A $200 LIMO SERVICE FOR GOD'S SAKE! You are giving $30 trips for $10. Rideshare, who is sharing the cost? The driver! Lyft and Uber put nothing to the trip other than app use. Be safe, be courteous, make car comfortable. That is it! There are so many morons screwing this up, and creating these monster riders because they grovel under the feet of pax that actually believe they deserve to have their butts kissed, and deserve candy, phone chargers, and cookies. Jeeze, keep doing those stupid things just to get your $5 trip that you only get $2 for. (-20% Lyft cut, -25% operational cost, -15% self employment tax) You're right.


Hey Kembolicious.... after a 30 year career in real estate, I can tell you that between 2006 and 2010 when I quit for good, the single biggest issue we had wasn't with the fraudulent mortgage loans (they were the Feds problem), but rather with home owners who refused to lower the price on their homes to what the market was saying that they were worth at that time.

In many cases, in the Bridgeport Ct region, a home that was valued at $500,000 in 2005 could not sell for half that in 2008. The sellers had to either accept the new reality or take the homes off the market for a few years in the hope that things would turn around.

So when I see statements like: _"You are giving $30 trips for $10."_ I need to ask "By what criteria? Something is worth only what others are willing to pay for it. The riders have long suspected that the traditional taxi cab business is rigged and UBER has gone a long way in reinforcing that concept. Therefore I suggest not blaming the riders for not believing that they are under-paying anybody. In a market economy, the rider is doing nothing wrong by paying what UBER charges. 

I mean, when you buy clothes that were made by a sweat shop in India, do you worry about the child laborers who are not getting enough pay to feed and dress themselves? Not likely! Most of us just walk out of the stores thinking that we are smart shoppers....


----------



## Ubercycle

A lot of drivers do their best to get the good rating, after each trip, they keep checking their rating to see what last rider feedback was.
the fact is as a rider: if my driver offer me drink mint opened the door for me....i will give him the best rating i can, just to show my Pity, and to tell him i like what you did for me, you made me feel so important, so I'm not actually rating you, I'm just telling you i need more, because what he did has nothing to do with professional driving, you can do it without having a driving licence.
Because this was a great experience for me, i want it to last long, if you overwrite my good memory with your bad trip i will definitely punish you by 1 star
When Dell give it's customers free Norton deluxe for 1 year for 5 devices, with the purchase of any laptop, a lot of Apple customers will give apple bad feedbacks, because they want them to do What Dell did. but this does not make Dell better than Apple.


----------



## njctuberx

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Ratings are meaningless. 4.6 was (WAS) the danger zone for us in NJ. Now, there are 4.4s and 4.5s driving and not being harassed by Uber. In fact, the new driver guarentees here just require a 4.5.
The less you think about ratings, the higher they'll get.
I was 4.54 after my first week. I GRADUALLY climbed over 4.6 by 500 rated rides. Now, I'm over 3,000 rated rides and I can't budge from 4.84.
Just be yourself.


----------



## Ubercycle

njctuberx said:


> Ratings are meaningless. 4.6 was (WAS) the danger zone for us in NJ. Now, there are 4.4s and 4.5s driving and not being harassed by Uber. In fact, the new driver guarentees here just require a 4.5.
> The less you think about ratings, the higher they'll get.
> I was 4.54 after my first week. I GRADUALLY climbed over 4.6 by 500 rated rides. Now, I'm over 3,000 rated rides and I can't budge from 4.84.
> Just be yourself.


How many 5 stars trips you got out of these 3000?


----------



## Daniel1990

Try to play similar music at car. On half of all volume
People love good music


----------



## Trump Economics

Watch Season 3, episode 1 of Black Mirror on Netflix. The episode is called "Nosedive," and it's perfect for anyone who thinks another human being could be quantified in "stars." Seriously, let it go. FUBER and Let-Down-Lyft want you to think your rating matters so you'll be on your best behavior, but the joke is on you. Stop letting them mentally condition you. A high rating doesn't equal more or less calls, it's just a statistical barometer to weed out bad drivers who get rated poorly time and time again. But, trying to improve your rating is pointless. Passengers will rate you poorly for reasons beyond your control whether you like it or not.


----------



## Daniel1990

William Marshall said:


> Watch Season 3, episode 1 of Black Mirror on Netflix. The episode is called "Nosedive" and it's perfect for anyone who thinks another human being could be quantified in "stars." Seriously, let it go. FUBER and Lyft want you to think your rating matters so you'll be on your best behavior, but the joke is on you. Stop letting them mentally condition you. A high rating doesn't equal more or less calls, it's just a statistical barometer to weed out bad drivers who get rated poorly time and time again. But trying to improve your rating is pointless. Passengers will rate you poorly for reasons beyond your control whether you like it or not.


Interested season. I love episode 6 when guy killed half of England, who posted this hashtag. Enjoy, buddy


----------



## Kembolicous

Shangsta said:


> Your rating will fluctuate but it really comes down to how likeable you are. Do you give a genuine smile and make eye contact when pax get in? Do you engage in conversation when they are talkative? Do you talk too much when they dont want to?
> 
> One thing you should do is request a ride from a higher rated driver and compare their service to yours.
> 
> Let me make clear you DO NOT need to buy snacks, water, mints or give pax your aux cord to get good ratings. Just be friendy and personable.


Doesn't matter being friendly. Some A-holes will ting you anyway. Say hello, how ya doing. If after that they want to be silent, let them alone, to look out the window or play on their phone. But what really bites my ass is getting a flag from Lyft for "friendliness" when they are silent and stare a hole thru me, but I am the unfriendly one. The rating system is a damn mess. A safe ride, comfortable ride, and a nice hello is all that they deserve. All that other stuff they can go get when riding in a limo, not a Lyft car. Too many dumbass drivers have F'd it up with providing laptops to play video games( yes I have seen this), plus candy, condoms or homemade cookies, for these asinine pay rates. Just think of a baseball player for the Yankees. He is batting .900 but is at risk of being kicked off the team for a bad batting average. So much repair is needed with rideshare.


----------



## Kembolicous

Karen Stein said:


> After another week of driving, my rating is 4.74, slightly better than last time.
> 
> The first few days had a 'learning curve,' where I quickly saw things I needed to address.
> 
> The GPS navigation has been a real blessing - though I'm quickly learning it has a few flaws.
> 
> I goofed in my earlier post - I've never rated anyone less than 4 stars. Being late is the sin there - though one gent I think I'll avoid. He's not ready when I arrive, yet it's "my" fault he's late for work


I rate everyone 5star, unless they are a total screw up, or mouthy. Sometimes I would like to rate lower, for the ones that make me wait, the ones that start calling as soon as I get the ping and try to explain where they are in a semi English language, or call to say hurry up, or the morons that set the pickup point down the street from where they are, then want to cry it's my fault. If they can see your rating of them immediately, and it is not a 5, there goes any chance of them using the tip function ( on Lyft ). So I have to give the 5, for the remote chance of a tip, but rate low, there is zero chance. I have only rated 2 ones and 2-three's since doing this on 700 Lyft rides. The jerk loud mouths get the one star, and the 3 star went to people, well let's just, they were performing pornographic acts in my back seat, and on one of those I had to do the clean up.


----------



## Kembolicous

freddieman said:


> i can think of one service that can turbo boost your ratings


What service is that? The candy and cookies don't work.


----------



## Kembolicous

Daniel1990 said:


> Try to play similar music at car. On half of all volume
> People love good music


You never know what people want to hear. I just leave it on a middle of the road boring station, that plays Sinatra, Andy Williams, James Taylor stuff. If they want to hear country or rock I set the station to that, but I never ask. I WILL NEVER PERMIT RAP FILTH IN MY CAR. and besides, for these cheap rates, it is not up to me to provide any entertainment.


----------



## Kembolicous

Retired Senior said:


> Hey Kembolicious.... after a 30 year career in real estate, I can tell you that between 2006 and 2010 when I quit for good, the single biggest issue we had wasn't with the fraudulent mortgage loans (they were the Feds problem), but rather with home owners who refused to lower the price on their homes to what the market was saying that they were worth at that time.
> 
> In many cases, in the Bridgeport Ct region, a home that was valued at $500,000 in 2005 could not sell for half that in 2008. The sellers had to either accept the new reality or take the homes off the market for a few years in the hope that things would turn around.
> 
> So when I see statements like: _"You are giving $30 trips for $10."_ I need to ask "By what criteria? Something is worth only what others are willing to pay for it. The riders have long suspected that the traditional taxi cab business is rigged and UBER has gone a long way in reinforcing that concept. Therefore I suggest not blaming the riders for not believing that they are under-paying anybody. In a market economy, the rider is doing nothing wrong by paying what UBER charges.
> 
> I mean, when you buy clothes that were made by a sweat shop in India, do you worry about the child laborers who are not getting enough pay to feed and dress themselves? Not likely! Most of us just walk out of the stores thinking that we are smart shoppers....


$30, the cost that a taxi service would cost. There is a reason taxis cost what they do, that's what it costs to operate a car for some kind of profit in the USA. One third the cost of a taxi is the Lyft/Uber price. It is rideshare. I think of it as socialized/subsidized transportation, or Obama Phone transportation. The driver is the one sharing the cost not the company or tax payer . It good to beat the taxi cost, but not by 60-70% less. This isn't India or some third world HELL hole, but maybe the next incarnation of rideshare will be rickshaws. . However I am seeing rideshare being turned into a third world kind of job, since many of my riders complain about drivers not speaking English. Third worlders are filling the ranks of drivers now, due to the third world pay rates in the USA. The rideshare companies have depleted the driver pool, of their American drivers, and now are forced to use third worlders. Riders have even complemented they are lucky to get someone that speaks English when I pick them up!! But I do agree with your point about the purchase of clothes and, about the cost and misery of what it took to produce the shirt. Compare that to the riders. Getting their ride on the backs of those going hungary, but hey, screw those drivers, let them stave and pay out their expense, as long as I get a ride for less than what it is worth, who cares??!


----------



## Daniel1990

Kembolicous said:


> You never know what people want to hear. I just leave it on a middle of the road boring station, that plays Sinatra, Andy Williams, James Taylor stuff. If they want to hear country or rock I set the station to that, but I never ask. I WILL NEVER PERMIT RAP FILTH IN MY CAR. and besides, for these cheap rates, it is not up to me to provide any entertainment.


people who don't do mistakes-do nothing. Try to play for passangers some rap:


----------



## Shangsta

Kembolicous said:


> You never know what people want to hear. I just leave it on a middle of the road boring station, that plays Sinatra, Andy Williams, James Taylor stuff. If they want to hear country or rock I set the station to that, but I never ask. I WILL NEVER PERMIT RAP FILTH IN MY CAR. and besides, for these cheap rates, it is not up to me to provide any entertainment.


"And get off my lawn" LOL


----------



## UberChicago80

Keep your water bottles cold. Not frozen, but ice cold.


----------



## OlDirtySapper

use more money than you make buying shit to give pax. Really tho you can't keep the rating up thats the secret. It helps uber to enforce turn over before people realize how much they are getting ****ed.


----------



## HotSniper

Karen Stein said:


> I've driven Uber for less than a week. As of this moment, my app shows the following statistics:
> 
> 4.62 Current rating. 42 total trips. 26 rated trips. 20 5-star trips. No issues reported by riders.
> 
> Now, I can remember two or three trips that had issues - on one I really messed up on the route - so I don't expect perfect ratings all the time. Yet, I have no clues as to what I can do to improve my ratings.
> 
> My car is clean. I dress reasonably decent (tunic / sweater and leggings). Folks are always pretty cheerful.
> 
> Any suggestions? What can I do to find out what I'm lacking? Or, to plant the idea of a 5-star rating in their minds?
> 
> BTW, I've only had reason to rate three passengers at less than 5-stars. They got three stars, and the main cause was making me wait - then complaining that I wasn't getting them "there" fast enough.


Uber partner/driver,you fall into LEGEND STATUS!!!! ALWAYS REMEMBER THERE IS ONE THING IN THIS WORLD YOU CANT DODGE:"DEATH AND TAXES" for Uber its 'RATINGS AND DEACTIVATION'!!!!!just keep driving you will ok


----------



## Daniel1990

UberChicago80 said:


> Keep your water bottles cold. Not frozen, but ice cold.


i think frozen water much better, becouse noone can drink them. You safe more money+client thinkin you tried


----------

